# Pitch diameter of Slottech G3 Gears??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys does any one happen to know?? I'm having trouble finding their pinions so i want to try to match the ST crown with a Wizz or BSRT pinion if they match. thx, mj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Fyi*

i found it the slottech are 48 pitch like the BSRT. mj


----------

